# معجزات  ربنا يسوع المسيح



## النهيسى (4 يونيو 2011)

*معجزات 
ربنا يسوع المسيح


يصرح الكتاب المقدس ان هنالك معجزات كثيرة جدا صنعها الرب يسوع  لم تذكر في الكتاب لسبب عددها الهائل  لكن هذه كتبت كي نؤمن انه هو في الله والله فيه.

يوحنا 20: 30-31 "وايات اخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب. واما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا ان يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم اذا آمنتم حيوة باسمه"

يوحنا 21: 24-25 "هذا هو التلميذ الذي يشهد بهذا وكتب هذا. وتعلم ان شهادته حق. واشياء اخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع ان كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست اظن ان العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة امين."

قائمة بمعجزات الرب يسوع المسيح ومكان ذكرها في البشائر الاربعةُ.



سلطان على قوى الطبيعة : متى - مرقس - لوقا - يوحنا :-

هتحويل الماء الى خمر
2: 1-11

اكثار السمك في الشباك
5: 1-11

**تهدئته للعاصفه*
* 8: 23-27
4: 35-41
8: 22-25



اشباع خمسة آلاف رجل بالاضافة الى النساء والاولاد
14: 13-21
6: 30-44
9: 10-17
6: 1-15

السير على المياه
14: 25-33
6: 48-50
6: 19-21


اشباع اربعة آلاف رجل بالاضافة الى النساء والاولاد
15: 32-39
8: 1-10

الجزية في فم السمكة
17: 24-27

لعن شجرة التين
21: 18-22
11: 12-14

اكثار السمك للمرة الثانية
21: 1-11


معجزات شفاء امراض: متى - مرقس - لوقا - يوحنا :-

تطهير وشفاء الابرص
8: 1-4
1: 40-45
5: 12-16

شفاء خادم قائد المئة
8: 5-13
7: 1-17

شفاء حماة بطرس
8: 14-15
1: 30-31
4: 38-39


شفاء المرضى والمجانين
8: 16-17
1: 32-34
4: 40-41


شفاء المشلول
9: 2-8
2: 3-12
5: 18-26


شفاء نازفة الدم
9: 20-22
5: 25-34
8: 43-48

شفاء اعميين
9: 27-31

شفاء انسان يده يابسة
12: 9-13
3: 1-6
6: 6-11

شفاء ابنة المرأة الكنعانية
15: 21-28
7: 24-30


شفاء الكثيرين في الجليل
15: 29-31


شفاء عميان
20: 29-34
10: 46-52
18: 35-43


شفاء اصم واخرس
7: 31-37


شفاء اعمى في بيت صيدا
8: 22-26


شفاء امراة منحنية
13: 10-13


شفاء مصاب بالاستسقاء
14: 1-4


شفاء عشرة برص
17: 11-19


ابراء اذن عبد رئيس الكهنة
22: 49-51


شفاء ابن خادم الملك
4: 46-53


شفاء مشلول بيت حسدا
5: 1-9


شفاء اعمى منذ الولادة
9: 1-38


**معجزات احياء الموتى** : متى - مرقس - لوقا - يوحنا :-

احياء ابنة يايرس
9: 18-26
5: 21-43
8: 40-56


احياء ابن ارملة نايين
7: 11-15



احياء لعازر
11: 1-44

معجزات اخراج شياطين : متى - مرقس - لوقا - يوحنا :-
اخراج شياطين في كورة الجرجسيين
8: 28-32
5: 1-20
8: 26-39


اخراج شياطين من اخرس مجنون
9: 32-33


اخراج شيطان من غلام

17: 14-18
9: 17-24
9: 38-43


طرد الروح النجس
1: 23-28
4: 33-37


اخراج شيطان من اخرس واعمى
12: 22-23
11: 14


هحال أجمع صور تعبر عن ذلك



** 



*





* 

*








*

*







































































































الذى _جال يصنع خيرا_
(أع 10: 38) ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يونيو 2011)

معجزات المسيح لا تنتهى الى وقتنا هذا كل يوم تحدث معجزات كثيرة لك المجد والقوة


----------



## حنا السرياني (4 يونيو 2011)

موضوع في قمه الروعه
ربنا يباركك اخي النهيسي​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> معجزات المسيح لا تنتهى الى وقتنا هذا كل يوم تحدث معجزات كثيرة لك المجد والقوة


شكرا جداا
الرب يباركك
مرور جميل جداا


----------



## النهيسى (6 يونيو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> موضوع في قمه الروعه
> ربنا يباركك اخي النهيسي​


*شكرا جداا أخى حنا
الرب يباركك
مرور جميل جداا*​


----------



## باسبوسا (8 يونيو 2011)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا جدا جدا .


----------



## النهيسى (13 يونيو 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> ميرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا جدا جدا .


شكرا جدا
للمرور  الرائع
الرب يباركك


----------

